# Sky Busters



## Dawgs (Nov 18, 2009)

The freaking sky busters were out in force this past weekend teaching the youth how NOT to duck hunt at Glover's Pond West Point WMA.  Seriously, why would you even go through the trouble if all you are going to do is shoot at the sky?  STUPID!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 18, 2009)

Glovers Pond FOR THE MOST PART is for fools who do the weekend duck thing because its there.Idiots who dont have any way to retrieve ducks that they might shoot from the bank, so they leave them there.Most shouldn't take offense to this, but for those of you that do, then you are the skybusting idiots that ruin Glovers.Its been said many times that if that spot was an actual leased club for ducks, it would be hard to beat here in Ga.But let the fools run wild every Saturday, and thats what happens.It goes like this:"Yeah man I shot at them geese that were roosting there when they left, I think I peppered one. We didn't have no waders, so we sat on the bank.Shot a ringer and 2 woodies, but they fell on the other side of the buckbrush, and I dang sure wasn't wading to get em. Turtles gotta eat too." This is why I despise Glovers. Like I said, it wont offend real waterfowlers, so if you get ticked off, guess what....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> Glovers Pond FOR THE MOST PART is for fools who do the weekend duck thing because its there.Idiots who dont have any way to retrieve ducks that they might shoot from the bank, so they leave them there.Most shouldn't take offense to this, but for those of you that do, then you are the skybusting idiots that ruin Glovers.Its been said many times that if that spot was an actual leased club for ducks, it would be hard to beat here in Ga.But let the fools run wild every Saturday, and thats what happens.It goes like this:"Yeah man I shot at them geese that were roosting there when they left, I think I peppered one. We didn't have no waders, so we sat on the bank.Shot a ringer and 2 woodies, but they fell on the other side of the buckbrush, and I dang sure wasn't wading to get em. Turtles gotta eat too." This is why I despise Glovers. Like I said, it wont offend real waterfowlers, so if you get ticked off, guess what....





Preach on bro!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 18, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> Glovers Pond FOR THE MOST PART is for fools who do the weekend duck thing because its there.Idiots who dont have any way to retrieve ducks that they might shoot from the bank, so they leave them there.Most shouldn't take offense to this, but for those of you that do, then you are the skybusting idiots that ruin Glovers.Its been said many times that if that spot was an actual leased club for ducks, it would be hard to beat here in Ga.But let the fools run wild every Saturday, and thats what happens.It goes like this:"Yeah man I shot at them geese that were roosting there when they left, I think I peppered one. We didn't have no waders, so we sat on the bank.Shot a ringer and 2 woodies, but they fell on the other side of the buckbrush, and I dang sure wasn't wading to get em. Turtles gotta eat too." This is why I despise Glovers. Like I said, it wont offend real waterfowlers, so if you get ticked off, guess what....




Amen! 

I can't believe that folks were skybusting over there on youth weekend.

On second thought, I can.

This was a post on a hunt that I went on with another GON member last year at Glover's:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=289064&highlight=glover


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 18, 2009)

You must have proofread that post Matt. That was "back in the Day". Hard to believe you posted something non-negative(esp. about the Hollywoods)


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 18, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> You must have proofread that post Matt. That was "back in the Day". Hard to believe you posted something non-negative(esp. about the Hollywoods)




Well it was kind of like rush week at college.  It took me a while and I did visit one of the rival houses but I finally figured out who the real deal was and pledged Dirty South!  

Seriously, though I was a jerk last year.  I did deserve that uppercut you gave me back in September.


----------



## SHMELTON (Nov 18, 2009)

I pray for skybusting at Glovers thank god for the weekend warriors!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 18, 2009)

i take offense to this


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 18, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> i take offense to this


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 18, 2009)

GSURugger said:


>



i knew i could count on you!!!


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 18, 2009)

hey im good for something...sucks all itll let you put is 30 smiley things, i had like 204 on here


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 18, 2009)

It did sound like war zone for the first 20 minutes or so. There was not a single shot...it was always two shots if not three. Nothing new as far as Glover's goes.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 18, 2009)

That's a shame! What a horrible example! The people that do that kinda crap should be arrested and publically flogged. Then again all sky busters should be publically flogged.


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 18, 2009)

I hate to hear that..


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Nov 18, 2009)

Maybe they didnt notice how much shells costI KNOW IVE PUT ENOUGH MOOLA IN THIS SPORT NOT TO WAST ANYTHING OR NOT TO DO MY BEST TO GET MY LITTLE $1000 BIRD,I WOULD QUIT BUT I CANT,WHATS WRONG  WITH ME?


----------



## turkeys101 (Nov 27, 2012)

cant stand this place anymore, its a hole with alot of birds but people wont let birds work, and when you think your gettin some to cup in they cant get shot at 20 times before getting across the lake when there 100 ft in the sky, went there this past weekend, this single pintail came in very high but this guy next to me ( which another problem, people set up way to close to ya) he had out 2 mojo's out on the dry grass where there had use to be water but due to the drought, it was kinda low, this bird lapped around twice and was about to land in the little pool near the mojos but he really needed two more lap arounds, they went and burned there shells hoping they could hit and , he gone !!!  i wish it was like it use to be, only a certain amount could go and only a certain amount of shells, so that glovers could be put to the real duck hunters, not shell burners and sky busters( same thing )   o wait, even with bank hunters that do shoot and hit a bird, they know they have no way of retrieveing the thing and there is no point in it if you cant retrieve it, so dont skybust, most of these birds our woodys that get up and fly way to high to shoot at and blow out straight out to the river, so i agree, glovers and the whole wma of west point is for most of all skybusting fools who only do the duck thing because it is there, and dont have any clue on the first thing to do to kill ducks in a smart effective way.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ive learned over the years that unless you have access to private waterfowl spots in GA, that its almost usless to go anywhere and enjoy a good morning without some butt wad messing it up. Its sad because of all the work that goes into hunting ducks and geese with success and it just takes one guy to flogg it up. I personally think ALL WMA areas should be draw or standby hunts with limited party access to help keep the lazy hunters home. my .02.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 27, 2012)

They been watching reruns of Flyway Highway


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 28, 2012)

WOODIE13 said:


> They been watching reruns of Flyway Highway



"My Eotech and (ugly) Remington 887 really put it on 'em"


----------



## BigSwole (Nov 28, 2012)

r_hammett86 said:


> Ive learned over the years that unless you have access to private waterfowl spots in GA, that its almost usless to go anywhere and enjoy a good morning without some butt wad messing it up. Its sad because of all the work that goes into hunting ducks and geese with success and it just takes one guy to flogg it up. I personally think ALL WMA areas should be draw or standby hunts with limited party access to help keep the lazy hunters home. my .02.



It gets better as it gets colder. If it would stay in the 20's i dont think there would be hardly anyone like mentioned.


----------



## duck-dawg (Nov 28, 2012)

turkeys101 said:


> cant stand this place anymore, its a hole with alot of birds but people wont let birds work, and when you think your gettin some to cup in they cant get shot at 20 times before getting across the lake when there 100 ft in the sky, went there this past weekend, this single pintail came in very high but this guy next to me ( which another problem, people set up way to close to ya) he had out 2 mojo's out on the dry grass where there had use to be water but due to the drought, it was kinda low, this bird lapped around twice and was about to land in the little pool near the mojos but he really needed two more lap arounds, they went and burned there shells hoping they could hit and , he gone !!!  i wish it was like it use to be, only a certain amount could go and only a certain amount of shells, so that glovers could be put to the real duck hunters, not shell burners and sky busters( same thing )   o wait, even with bank hunters that do shoot and hit a bird, they know they have no way of retrieveing the thing and there is no point in it if you cant retrieve it, so dont skybust, most of these birds our woodys that get up and fly way to high to shoot at and blow out straight out to the river, so i agree, glovers and the whole wma of west point is for most of all skybusting fools who only do the duck thing because it is there, and dont have any clue on the first thing to do to kill ducks in a smart effective way.



Someone digging through the archives? This thread is over 3 years old...


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 28, 2012)

There ain't nothing wrong with skybusting. You can't kill'em if you don't shoot at'em. Plus, I shoot a full choke AND 3 1/2's


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> There ain't nothing wrong with skybusting. You can't kill'em if you don't shoot at'em. Plus, I shoot a full choke AND 3 1/2's



bingo


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 28, 2012)

there's a difference between a longshot and attempting to defy the laws of physics and relativity.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 28, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> there's a difference between a longshot and attempting to defy the laws of physics and relativity.



Those are theories...meaning they can be disproved. I once shot a red-tailed hawk at 75 yards.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 28, 2012)

special/general relativity (though special relativity doesnt specifically apply here) -theories, yes
basic Newtonian physics/engineering principles-Laws.

and im not doubting your Halfcock hawk shot.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 28, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> special/general relativity (though special relativity doesnt specifically apply here) -theories, yes
> basic Newtonian physics/engineering principles-Laws.
> 
> and im not doubting your Halfcock hawk shot.



better not be. i thought it was a common 'ganser hen.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 28, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> better not be. i thought it was a common 'ganser hen.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 28, 2012)

lol
but it does boil down to basic physics.  A steel pellet is roughly 33% less dense than the equivilent sized lead pellet.  Less density (mass) = less kinetic engery, which translates into a lower velocity and more drop due to gravity than the compared lead pellet at a given distance.


----------



## turkeys101 (Nov 28, 2012)

duck-dawg said:


> Someone digging through the archives? This thread is over 3 years old...



maybe i have, trying to prove  a point so people dont go there and waste there time dealing with idoits, and no im not trying to keep em from going there, it wouldnt hurt nothing if 30 more people started huntin there, trust me. more fuel for the fire


----------



## turkeys101 (Nov 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> There ain't nothing wrong with skybusting. You can't kill'em if you don't shoot at'em. Plus, I shoot a full choke AND 3 1/2's



you would understand if you went out there, give a chance for the birds to work.


----------



## waddler (Nov 28, 2012)

PaulD said:


> That's a shame! What a horrible example! The people that do that kinda crap should be arrested and publically flogged. Then again all sky busters should be publically flogged.



Agreed! 

Skybusters are low class selfish individuals that have no respect for the game they pursue. Picking up one duck and leaving nine more to die a lingering death is pure whitetrash logic.They deserve every bit of the disrespect that can be visited upon them.


----------



## duck-dawg (Nov 28, 2012)

turkeys101 said:


> you would understand if you went out there, give a chance for the birds to work.



Skybusting isn't unique to that particular WMA, or even this state. Also, I guarantee you, the guys joking around about skybusting aren't the ones doing it 90% of the time...


----------



## Dean (Nov 29, 2012)

*Glovers*

What's the old saying? "the more things change, the more they stay the same"

We hunted Glovers 20+ years ago when Jim Hackely (RIP) was the GW. We complained to him over and over about the skybusting on Glovers, he let us put up a poster at the sign in/check in station about skybusting - every hunter on Glovers HAD to see and read it - honestly it had no impact on the sky busting on any subsequent hunt. There is a thread much older than 3 years old on skybusting and Glovers on this forum, been going on for at least 20+ years ...... 

My point is - it will NEVER change!


----------



## Canyon (Nov 29, 2012)

i put the full in and still couldn't get to em...see yall on the next hunt.


----------



## Corey (Nov 29, 2012)

I have not been in a few years but was thinking about taking 
my 12 yo out there on the 8th. Im sure she will have fun just
getting ready and being with the lab but getting one in would 
have been nice. Maybe luck will be with us, my not even throw
out any deks and see if that helps. Thats what happens to me 
most the time, they light 50 yards away from them. If someone
is hunting 60 foot from us might work out pretty good..lol


----------



## The Fever (Nov 29, 2012)

waddler said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Skybusters are low class selfish individuals that have no respect for the game they pursue. Picking up one duck and leaving nine more to die a lingering death is pure whitetrash logic.They deserve every bit of the disrespect that can be visited upon them.



Add that they are ignorant and that's the best post this season


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 29, 2012)

turkeys101 said:


> cant stand this place anymore, its a hole with alot of birds but people wont let birds work, and when you think your gettin some to cup in they cant get shot at 20 times before getting across the lake when there *100 ft in the sky,* went there this past weekend, this single pintail came in very high but this guy next to me ( which another problem, people set up way to close to ya) he had out 2 mojo's out on the dry grass where there had use to be water but due to the drought, it was kinda low, this bird lapped around twice and was about to land in the little pool near the mojos but he really needed two more lap arounds, they went and burned there shells hoping they could hit and , he gone !!!  i wish it was like it use to be, only a certain amount could go and only a certain amount of shells, so that glovers could be put to the real duck hunters, not shell burners and sky busters( same thing )   o wait, even with bank hunters that do shoot and hit a bird, they know they have no way of retrieveing the thing and there is no point in it if you cant retrieve it, so dont skybust, most of these birds our woodys that get up and fly way to high to shoot at and blow out straight out to the river, so i agree, glovers and the whole wma of west point is for most of all skybusting fools who only do the duck thing because it is there, and dont have any clue on the first thing to do to kill ducks in a smart effective way.



Call me a skybuster if you want to but ive killed plenty of ducks at 35 yds.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ill NEVER hunt glovers just for this reason... scouted it last year seen bunches of ducks just not wort it for all the dumb butts


----------



## waddler (Dec 2, 2012)

Flaustin1 said:


> Call me a skybuster if you want to but ive killed plenty of ducks at 35 yds.



Nobody is Skybusting at 35 yards. I am sure the poster meant "yards" not "feet".


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Dec 2, 2012)

how are ducks supposed to work if there are 15 setups and 30 folks blowing duck calls at them. the best shot is probably on a fly by. take what you can get in georgia.


----------

